# Casablanca pharmaceuticals



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone used these?

Also got my hands on some of these, love em haha


----------



## Bigsinic (Oct 15, 2011)

That test blend looks good


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

It does mate, a couple of people i know are getting good results from the test 400


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Weird name for a lab lol never seen before but a lot of effort gone into the product so looks good keep us posted on results.

Of note, amazingly the blends are different colours that's just crazy obviously they haven't been brewed at the right temp or they would all look the same! Just like pure oil would how strange (op this comments nothing to do with this thread just an observation of utter sh1te someone was spouting on one of my threads before it was closed due to people not been able to read  )


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Haha nice. Yeah i know a few lads getting good results from the test 400, ive just finished a vial of their tren ace, which was good, all the usual sides. Ive had to switch back to pro chem though because my source didnt have any more in stock when i went to see him!


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

Casablanca is a genuine company. Their products are made in a GMP facility under a private contract.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

trainiac said:


> Casablanca is a genuine company. Their products are made in a GMP facility under a private contract.


In 10ml vials


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> In 10ml vials


And tren ace for humans?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

trainiac said:


> Casablanca is a genuine company. Their products are made in a GMP facility under a private contract.


No they are not im afraid.....dont give out info when you dont know the facts :smartass:


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Deffo a UGL, has anyone run a course from this lab?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Im sure casablanca used to make gonadon and cyp in amps a few years back!


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah i think that lab may have been pharma, this one isnt.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Its another lab now relabelled :smartass:


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

?


----------



## jdotelliott (Mar 28, 2013)

hey gys, im uin the t400 2.5m,l per week and the same with the boldenone, also with tri tren ml twice a week and the results r grea im in week 5 and stacked on a **** load of wheight (16kg)


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

pea head said:


> Its another lab now relabelled :smartass:


Any iea what from?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

no idea , tho most company's change names when they develop a bad reputation , theres UGL's on here that have consistent good feedback - imo if you want UGL stick to them and let the others die out.


----------



## SJR17 (Apr 15, 2013)

I also got some casablanca t400, only a week so havent noticed much difference. no pain injecting and very little pain at injection site. has anyone else used their t400? Is there anyway of checking if its legit? I have batch and code No. Thanks


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

SJR17 said:


> I also got some casablanca t400, only a week so havent noticed much difference. no pain injecting and very little pain at injection site. has anyone else used their t400? Is there anyway of checking if its legit? I have batch and code No. Thanks


I shot 2ml of it on friday as ive not used it before. I can definitely feel the prop kicking in


----------



## SJR17 (Apr 15, 2013)

nice one. im taking 1ml mon and 1ml thurs. im going to run it for 10-12 weeks. how far in are you?


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

SJR17 said:


> nice one. im taking 1ml mon and 1ml thurs. im going to run it for 10-12 weeks. how far in are you?


Ive been running pakistani sustanon, it was my first jab on fri. I'll get a picture up soon as with the batch numbers mate.


----------



## SJR17 (Apr 15, 2013)

thanks mate. do you know anyone else round your way that has or are using casablanca t400? whats the feedback been like?


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

SJR17 said:


> thanks mate. do you know anyone else round your way that has or are using casablanca t400? whats the feedback been like?


Yes pal i know a handfull of people using and getting good results


----------



## SJR17 (Apr 15, 2013)

magic, hopefully get some decent gains from this cycle then.


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

SJR17 said:


> thanks mate. do you know anyone else round your way that has or are using casablanca t400? whats the feedback been like?




This is the best pic i could get with my phone the batch number is MR-021B mate. Hope this helps


----------



## SJR17 (Apr 15, 2013)

thanks mate. pretty much identical to all mine. All four of my vials batch no. are MR-009E3. Hopefully its legit and we get some nice gains.


----------



## jdotelliott (Mar 28, 2013)

im using it and t400 is givin me amazing pumps, and using the bold 200, and the tri 2wice a week, stacking it on


----------



## jdotelliott (Mar 28, 2013)

mines identical to that one too

batch etc


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah mate, i rate their gear. Gaining well from it. You from the northwest?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

No 10-20ml vials are legit pharma grade, human pharma is for hormone replacement so will come in 1-2ml vials and vet grade for cattle in upto 50ml vials ie ganabol.

Isn't casablanca a disney film????


----------



## jdotelliott (Mar 28, 2013)

from northampton buddy so further down and my source is from miltonkenes so assumed it was being knocked out further south but ovs not ay


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

jdotelliott said:


> from northampton buddy so further down and my source is from miltonkenes so assumed it was being knocked out further south but ovs not ay


Yeah the reason i asked was just to see if it was only being pushed in the northwest/manchester. I rate the Test 400 (quadoject) highly, feel great on it, constant boners and knocking one out 4-5 times a day lol


----------



## jdotelliott (Mar 28, 2013)

new lot got in today, same as last oil looks good2go


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

jdotelliott said:


> View attachment 118150
> View attachment 118151
> View attachment 118152
> View attachment 118153
> ...


Same as mine mate. Have you noticed the difference in batch numbers on the test vials and box? Its ligit though, definitely working. Is that oil in the background what you use to cook it up with? Lol


----------



## SJR17 (Apr 15, 2013)

jd how long have you been on for? im doing my 4th shot tomorrow.


----------



## gymnutt (Apr 21, 2013)

Are these the 'real deal' i.e human grade and if so how the heck do I get some?! Ta.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

gumnutt said:


> Are these the 'real deal' i.e human grade and if so how the heck do I get some?! Ta.


No there not is the simple answer


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> Any iea what from?


Yes :smartass:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

pea head said:


> Yes :smartass:


So would you use it??? :innocent:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

pea head said:


> Yes :smartass:


and would you like to share that with us? :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> So would you use it??? :innocent:


Only if i couldnt get nothing else


----------



## one-pound-coin (Jan 19, 2013)

looks a little bit like isis labs


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> and would you like to share that with us? :thumb:


No...only because their is enough sh1t that spouted on the forum and once you start a rumour......well.......say no more.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

pea head said:


> Only if i couldnt get nothing else


I'll be taking that as a no


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

im from cherhire and these quit a bit knocking about round here..

few guys useing it in the gyms, still very new tho..


----------



## jdotelliott (Mar 28, 2013)

thb guys iv n ot been impressed so far...


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Everyone i know thats using it, rate it. Including myself.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

jdotelliott said:


> thb guys iv n ot been impressed so far...


thought you said it was the dogs and you had put 16kg on..or have i missed something????


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

pea head said:


> No...only because their is enough sh1t that spouted on the forum and once you start a rumour......well.......say no more.


So you dont know. Its just a roumor? Id still be interested if you wana pm me an al keep it as that


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> and would you like to share that with us? :thumb:


Chem tech i think


----------



## jdotelliott (Mar 28, 2013)

yeh but i was running suchumvit t350 beforehand and their bold, and now im using this t400 im pretty sure its not dosed rite im pinning a ml a day of each

and no even feeling anyy sides at all


----------



## jdotelliott (Mar 28, 2013)

and chemtech was awful aswel


----------



## gymrat2712 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have you been turned by the BSI brigade? Ive noticed a few of them on this thread


----------



## SJR17 (Apr 15, 2013)

how you getting on gymrat? i started my 3rd week on mon. can feel it starting to kick in .


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Would also be interested to hear as my source says he is going to start stocking this now


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

new online source have this lab available, was gonna give it a go and order some tomorrow but peahead's comments have put me off :lol:


----------



## CoolhandRich (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi,

I have just bought 10mg Dianapro. I was very dubious and emailed the labs website myself asking them if they were legit, they came back to me and said that I had purchased a legit and original product. Still a little dubious but while I too can't find anything about them online, well at least I can't find anything negative at all. I'm going to give the Dianapro a go and i'll keep people informed of progress on it.

One thing I will say is that it melts on your tongue in the same way as other Anabol/Dianabol I have come across that I know for sure are 100% legit.

Otherwise, I have never heard of these but I have my hopes up.


----------



## kh4n (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi

im on the Quadoject and Nandroject (test 400 and decca) with only 1ml a week of each on 9 weeks now and ripoject 2 ml per week and am feeling great!!!

strengths up, no spots and my favourite like buzzing feeling 

will be trying praraboject next and will post once that's done -

O by the way taking this with Alpha anavar aswell at 70mg


----------



## Dedicated (Aug 18, 2013)

Loving Cassblanca rip n tren  all good so far 6 weeks in









Anyone used rip n tren yet ?


----------



## TONY C (Aug 1, 2013)

ive been using the quadoject and got some results but im not overly impressed plus im sure its that which made me constipated lol.thinkin of trying something else now but limited to what i can get


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LMAO at all the new members pushing the lab. Its so obvious when someone has links to the lab, why would you join up solely to push a lab and then dont post anymore. Idiots.


----------



## TONY C (Aug 1, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> LMAO at all the new members pushing the lab. Its so obvious when someone has links to the lab, why would you join up solely to push a lab and then dont post anymore. Idiots.


me ide just like some damn good advice on what to try and use to get good gains..im open to any advice


----------



## Monster123 (Jan 15, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> LMAO at all the new members pushing the lab. Its so obvious when someone has links to the lab, why would you join up solely to push a lab and then dont post anymore. Idiots.


I totally agree with this, its really ****ing me off, its ****ing obvious you got knob heads pushing this brand... i'll probably just have to give it a miss, i wouldn't buy none of their ****, its obviously a load of bollocks thats being pushed... stupid gymrat, and all the rest of them are far too overly enthusiastic with what they're saying about this stuff... and everyone else only has like 1 or 2 posts and ****... not gonna buy it just for that fact alone...


----------

